# I'm Sitting at Buckytom's Desk



## Barbara L (Sep 2, 2008)

Buckytom is absolutely the sweetest guy!  I am typing this on his computer while he is moving his car (shhh!  Don't tell him! LOL).  He has been giving us a great tour, and he is such a gentleman!  He not only holds the doors for me, but he won't let go until James gets it, even though I am right behind him!  He's a sweetie!

Well, I think I hear him coming, so I'd better hurry!

Barbara
P.S.  Buckytom told me I could do this!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 2, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> *Buckytom is absolutely the sweetest guy!* I am typing this on his computer while he is moving his car (shhh! Don't tell him! LOL). He has been giving us a great tour, and he is such a gentleman! He not only holds the doors for me, but he won't let go until James gets it, even though I am right behind him! He's a sweetie!
> 
> Well, I think I hear him coming, so I'd better hurry!
> 
> ...


 
No waaaay! He always come off like such... no wait, that's me.


Very cool, Barbara and James


----------



## miniman (Sep 2, 2008)

Great - one of the people I would like to meet in person. Is he as funny in person??


----------



## luvs (Sep 2, 2008)

awwww, i'd love to be there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 2, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Buckytom is absolutely the sweetest guy!  I am typing this on his computer while he is moving his car (shhh!  Don't tell him! LOL).  He has been giving us a great tour, and he is such a gentleman!  He not only holds the doors for me, but he won't let go until James gets it, even though I am right behind him!  He's a sweetie!
> 
> Well, I think I hear him coming, so I'd better hurry!
> 
> ...



You must have spent the day laughing your b--- off! Cool!


----------



## jkath (Sep 2, 2008)

miniman said:


> Is he as funny in person??



Considering how hard it is to sometimes get a joke across when it's only written, 
can you imagine it with this guy telling it?


----------



## kadesma (Sep 2, 2008)

I'd love to be with you...to meet BT..and hear all about his little guy..that would be great.

kadesma


----------



## Mama (Sep 2, 2008)

I'll bet he's a real HOOT!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 2, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Buckytom is absolutely the sweetest guy! I am typing this on his computer while he is moving his car (shhh! Don't tell him! LOL). He has been giving us a great tour, and he is such a gentleman! He not only holds the doors for me, but he won't let go until James gets it, even though I am right behind him! He's a sweetie!...


 

Ok, buckytom, it's not good manners to log on as Barbara L and say nice things about yourself!


----------



## Mama (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## buckytom (Sep 2, 2008)

g---g---giv- darnit.

give me that keyboard back, barbara.

man, some people. 




lol, i just met the two nicest people in the world. and that's no exaggeration.

i'm quite sure that there is a god. not that i've ever had a terrible amont of doubt, but it surely would take a divine being to make a truely beautiful woman - inside and out- as barbara; then he made james to love and protect her. 

you'll see what i mean when you meet them. there really aren't sufficient words...


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 2, 2008)

He frightens me.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 2, 2008)

awww, james is a big sweetheart. 

and he hates legos, so, no worries there.


----------



## QSis (Sep 2, 2008)

LOL!  I wish I could be there with you guys!

Did you take them someplace for a NY meal, BT?

Lee


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 2, 2008)

buckytom said:


> awww, james is a big sweetheart.
> 
> and he hates legos, so, no worries there.


 
*I MEANT YOU!!!! *
* *


----------



## buckytom (Sep 2, 2008)

no, unfortunately.  
i got stuck working late again. but i did point them to my favourite old irish pubs, or told them to chuck a right down 9th avenue. there's a restaurant from just about every corner of the world down 9th.


----------



## luvs (Sep 2, 2008)

aren't those two great, bucky?


----------



## buckytom (Sep 2, 2008)

yes indeedy, they are luvs. no two finer people you'll ever meet.

btw, they spoke very highly of you and jakey-poo.


----------



## luvs (Sep 2, 2008)

awesome, even if jakey is a jerk sometimes.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 2, 2008)

Barb and James - you will never forget your vacation of '08!!!!!  What a way to "summer".  bt - Barb and James are truly two great people.  I'm so glad you got to meet them and they you!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 2, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Ok, buckytom, it's not good manners to log on as Barbara L and say nice things about yourself!


 
LOL

Seriously, I just can't take anymore. All you guys are so lucky!!


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 2, 2008)

yep, it's official they are coming to KZ during January '09 when we have snowdrifts of 3 meters and the temps are minus 60..........oops sorry.....must be a Stephen King novel.....what a nightmare........yep, I'm jealous of all of you that she's visited.....I know that she's a sweetheart....you can tell by her posts...........my daugher just loved New York and she had NO $$$$$ but stayed with a friend......


----------



## pacanis (Sep 2, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> yep, it's official they are coming to KZ during January '09 when we have snowdrifts of 3 meters and the temps are minus 60*..........oops sorry.....must be a Stephen King novel.....*what a nightmare........yep, I'm jealous of all of you that she's visited.....I know that she's a sweetheart....you can tell by her posts...........my daugher just loved New York and she had NO $$$$$ but stayed with a friend......


 
Actually, they told me that after they left NYC, they were going up to Bangor, Maine.
Is that where KZ is?


----------



## middie (Sep 2, 2008)

Awwww I want to meet Bucky too !!!!
I bet you three had a great day !
I know I did when I met them.


----------



## sattie (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok... where is the pics to prove it????????  I love BT... always the wise a... um, well, you know!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 2, 2008)

Not only did we get to meet Buckytom, but one of his co-workers is actually a DC member (although he hasn't posted yet), so we met Bucktom and HunkyDorey (whose name is also Tom).  He was a really interesting person to talk to.  He has traveled all over the U.S., Japan, and I think other places.  We talked about his interest in all kinds of foods today.

The pictures are of Buckytom, James, and me, and there is one of Buckytom and Hunkydorey.  There are 3 of James at the sports desk and one of me.  Mine looks dumb because I was talking as James took it (I was acting like I was going to hit a button).  Buckytom was worried that we might be bored as he showed us around CBS, but we were both totally fascinated with everything!  He said I'm the only one who took pictures of the equipment.    Seeing where BT works was great, but talking with him was the best part.

We also got to see more pictures of BT's adorable son and of his beautiful wife.  

We also saw Andy Rooney, just after we arrived.  Didn't get a picture though.  

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 2, 2008)

sattie said:


> Ok... where is the pics to prove it???????? I love BT... always the wise a... um, well, you know!!!


LOL  I couldn't remember HunkyDorey's name, so I was looking it up as you posted this!  I didn't want to post the pictures until I remembered his name!  Here are some more.

They are of us all saying goodbye.  There is one that I took holding the camera toward all of us.  You can see BT and James, and on the right you can see one of my eyes, my nose, and half of my mouth!  lol  The last picture was one that fascinated me--all the wires that go to goodness knows what!

Thanks again Buckytom for the great tour, and especially for the great conversation!  And please tell Tom D. that we really enjoyed our conversation with him as well.

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh, I almost forgot, there is one more picture! This one is for kitchenelf. This is James getting back at BT for the punch that kitchenelf delivered for BT a few months ago! LOL You can see how realistic this punch is! 

Barbara


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Sep 3, 2008)

Well Barb and James I envy all of your travels, I certenly enjoyed our visit.  Only the best to both of you


----------



## luvs (Sep 3, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Oh, I almost forgot, there is one more picture! This one is for kitchenelf. This is James getting back at BT for the punch that kitchenelf delivered for BT a few months ago! LOL You can see how realistic this punch is!
> 
> Barbara


   so realistic! fer shame elf, fer SHAME!!


----------



## luvs (Sep 3, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Ok, buckytom, it's not good manners to log on as Barbara L and say nice things about yourself!


my suspicions - now confirmed. i can see claearly now, the rain is gone.....


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 3, 2008)

Buckytom, you may not want to hear this......but you really look like a nice guy...........


----------



## QSis (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent photos, Barbara and James - thanks for posting them!

Gee, I wonder whose computer monitor that was with the Simpson stickers and DC on the screen?  

Lee


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 3, 2008)

miniman said:


> Great - one of the people I would like to meet in person. Is he as funny in person??


I forgot to answer this--Yes he is, but that is only one side of his personality.



expatgirl said:


> Buckytom, you may not want to hear this......but you really look like a nice guy...........


I'm going to get very serious now (I'm seriously tearing up right now!) and tell you that he truly is one of the nicest people we have ever met.  He is funny, as you all know, and everyone knows how much he loves his family and what a good dad he is, but he is truly one of the world's nice guys, and I'm not sure he really knows that!  Believe it or not, he is also very humble, and he has a deep appreciation for life and for the people in his life.  In addition to being a good husband and dad, he is also a good brother and son.  I feel (and hope) we have gained a life-long friend in Buckytom.  Okay, the mush is getting too deep for me--I'd better stop now!

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 3, 2008)

hey, girlfriend, I knew it already....just don't tell him, okay?? Luv ya........debs


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL  I knew it before too, but if you ever get the chance to talk with BT in person, take it!  You'll see it even more then.  And don't worry, I wont tell him!  

Barbara


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 3, 2008)

looks like you had a truly "unique" New York experience!  Anyone can go to the top of the Empire State....  not everyone can get an insider tour of CBS!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 3, 2008)

I got some cool pictures too! Tons of equipment that really fascinated me, a "Green Room," door of an "Insider Edition" dressing room, etc. Pictures that some people would think were just goofy to take, but I think they were neat. And I snuck as many of BT (who, although extremely photogenic, hates to have his picture taken!) as I could.

Barbara


----------



## sattie (Sep 3, 2008)

Pictures are great Barbara L!!!!  HI Buckytom and HunkeyDorey!!!!  Man, to sit at the set for CBS is just to neat!!!!


----------



## pdswife (Sep 3, 2008)

Why can't I meet Buckytom?????   SO, sad!!!!


----------



## Lynd (Sep 4, 2008)

Excellent pictures! You guys have all the fun!


----------



## Michelemarie (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm envious - I wish I could have met BT! It looks like you all had a good time - Barbara and James - you are lighting up the country! You are both wonderful people!


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 4, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Oh, I almost forgot, there is one more picture! This one is for kitchenelf. This is James getting back at BT for the punch that kitchenelf delivered for BT a few months ago! LOL You can see how realistic this punch is!
> 
> Barbara



hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha - he made me hit you harder James!!!!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 6, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> looks like you had a truly "unique" New York experience! Anyone can go to the top of the Empire State.... not everyone can get an insider tour of CBS!


 

why yes they can!!!!! for meager donation of $12.95 per person, you too can see all of the inside workings of the cbs broadcasting center in nyc... 

j/k, june, you should come up and see me sometime. i'm here 6 days a week. 

barbara, you are far too nice. and lifelong friends are a given. 

and thanks to _*everyone*_ here, i look like i swallowed a vw beetle. time to start working out again...  

my head looks shrunken, too. hmmm, i really_ am_ starting to look like homer.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 6, 2008)

buckytom said:


> ...hmmm, i really_ am_ starting to look like homer.


I _did_ notice that you were starting to turn a little yellow.  Just didn't want to mention it!  

Barbara
P.S.  As far as weight--don't even mention it!  I know I have put on at least the 10 pounds I lost while sick, plus some.  This has been a great trip, but too much sitting (in the car) and eating!


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 6, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> Buckytom, you may not want to hear this......but you really look like a nice guy...........



Don't be silly......


----------



## buckytom (Sep 6, 2008)

me? silly?


never.


ok, so tatt bailed out on me , but his friends from england are in the city, so they're coming to see cbs this afternoon. at least they'll get to see crazy people in action, otherwise known as the cbs sports department.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 6, 2008)

I thought James and I were the new CBS sports team!

Barbara


----------



## buckytom (Sep 6, 2008)

lol, barbara.

it was just a quickie tour. it's a mad house today with tennis and the opening of football. i had to rush a bit.

well, tatt's friends seem to enjoy the tour, and got in a few pics. they're a really nice couple from sheffield, with those great accents to boot. think of daphne moon's accent from "frasier" (although, she was from nearby manchester). i hope tatt makes it here with them the next time.

ok, who's next? barabara and james are a tough act to follow.


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 6, 2008)

I bet they are...........y'all are so lucky to have had the time to bond..........glad that you had a great time together..........


----------

